# Bright Clouds, Midnight Sky - Seen This Effect Before?



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Took the dogs out for a late evening (around half past midnight) stroll before bed, all dark sky apart from in the East where there were brightly lit clouds... a beautiful effect, tried to get pictures with the SLR but without a tripod it was difficult. An effort at them...





Certainly an effect not often seen with us, but beautiful to look at


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

These are called Noctilucent Clouds I believe


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice Noctilucent clouds...:thumb:

Seen a few times there are some wonderful atmospheric formations from time to time.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like you weren't the only ones to see them

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/night-clouds-strange-noctilucent-cloud-7383836


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

It was like that when I was coming back from the gym this morning. I pulled over the take a photo, but I just thought it was just the way the sun was coming up lol.

Viewed from Seaburn beach.

Untitled by puihungma, on Flickr

Untitled by puihungma, on Flickr

Terribly noisy as I only had my iPhone with me and it made me think I should just stick one my spare M4/3 camera in the car.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nice and actually like the grain works well with the colours.

On a side note i wish i had not packed the camera up at the weekend after some testing as the BBMF Dakota flew past me only 30ft from me and at 50ft up....:wall:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Cracking picture Dave.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Those pictures are so good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great pics dave, sure you werent dogging.:lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Mentioned on the Beeb so seems they are pretty rare...

Great shots Dave :thumb:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-28199619

Ben


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great pics.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Whilst these pictures may initially look like noctilucent clouds, spend a little longer and you will clearly see these are the opening moments of the apocalypse. Don't say you were not warned.......


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome stuff


----------

